# Flying Safely?



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Airplane flights, that is. I have a few questions I am hoping some of you who have flown with your tiels might be able to help with. It is all currently 'maybe' and 'someday' if at all, at this time, but we are thinking about the possibility of moving back to the UK. We have already decided we aren't going if Joey can't, or if it would be dangerous for him. No way would we leave or little guy behind, eve knowing mom would adopt him and love him.

How long of a flight is safe for a cockatiel? Is international flight, with a short flight, about an hour, layover (which varies from time to time) and long flight of about 7 1/2 to 8 hours. I know there would be quarantine after that, where I am sure he will be fed, watered and looked after. It is the flying and layover time I am concerned about.

I have so many fears and concerns about the length of time, of how he would fare, would he be placed in cargo where it might be dangerous for him, would he freak out because he can be skittish.. the list goes on and on. I worry about his health and safety during all of it, if it is even possible.

I can't imagine it even being fair to him to put him through all of that.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I think different airlines have different rules about whether animals travel in cargo or not. You may have to research individual airlines. Here is a discussion from another site (I hope that's okay) where someone explains international travel really well with birds: http://forums.avianavenue.com/index.php?threads/how-to-move-internationally-with-a-parrot.79467/


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

Like sunny said, you have to call the airline to ask about their pet regulations on birds for international travel. Like how much food and water you can carry-on for the flight and if it has to be in any special containers. Also ask about cage liners in the cage. I think it's against airline policy and they will try to put the cage through the x-ray if you have them in, which would be horrible. There are some that wont allow you to keep pets in any place other than the cargo area, which would be very stressful for birds. As you can see here, Delta is one of the ones that would have birds be in the cargo area :http://www.delta.com/content/www/en...ial-travel-needs/pets/pet-travel-options.html
So I wouldn't go with Delta. I've heard of dog cages going on those belts and getting crushed by the luggage behind it or if they make it to the cargo bay they can still be crushed by careless people. They could also escape like that.

Of course you can always say that you need an animal to be in-cabin with you to help with stress. I've even heard of a stress turtle and their turtle got to rid in-cabin with them. Believe me I'd be claiming stress too. You have no idea what's going to happen to them back in cargo, that's stressful to think about in itself! So you can legitimately claim stress in the worst case scenario if you find out how. I'd research that too for how to get them into the cabin if you get one of those airlines if you miss a flight or something.

If you can get them in-cabin, I think that once you place Joey under the seat he will have to remain there. I would get a blanket to cover him in case of drafts. I always think the cabins are a little cold.

Sunny had a really good link on international travel. This link kind of has the same thing, but it also has where you can fill out a CITES form if you need it (I don't think Cockatiels need it, but just in case.): http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-news/bird-legal-issues/birds-and-law.aspx

Here are some things to check off before the flight. An important one is the x-ray since they may want to x-ray your cage. You can't take Joey out to do that so they may want to send him through the x-ray. Radiation is bad for birds and he could get really scared and hurt himself, so ask if they scan with the wand instead for his safety.
http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=15+1794&aid=2270


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks for the information. I will read the links tomorrow, since I have the day off and can give them full attention. This is all based on a maybe, but we do want to learn all we can in case it happens, for his safety and comfort.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks for all the info. I have had a chance to read it now. As I mentioned, it is all in the 'maybe' and 'someday' stage of thinking, but we want to be as informed as possible for when the time comes. It will be a few years, most likely.

it certainly won't be with Delta given that A) he'd have to go in the cargo hold, and B) they nearly killed our luggage a couple weeks ago when we came back from the UK, so I wouldn't trust them with my baby boy. 

Ideally, I would book though someone who would let him be in the cabin.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

When that day comes you and Joey will be prepared!! 

I hope everything goes well whenever you and Joey fly. 

Delta is fun isn't it? Cargo destroyed one of the older luggage bags I had, it had a good run. T^T


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

We will definitely be prepared, since we have decided we want to go in maybe four years. We just thought we'd start finding out in case it was earlier, but after more talking decided to wait.

Delta is loads of fun.  The suitcase of mine had been used for two trips. Not sure it will make a third. And it was a lovely purple. Sniff.  Hubby's case wasn't so bad, but he brought back some Heinz beans because we can only get them at an international store 46 miles away, for $1.99 a can. All 10 of them were dented to heck. Plus they ran out of the second meal, or snack I think it was, on the flight home so half the plane was without, but they compensated $25 per passenger so I suppose that was okay.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

Yeah you may want to look into that CITES form again before you go since you want it a year in advance. You never know if law changes and they now include Cockatiels in it next year or something like that. They always do crazy things like that it seems. :wacko:

Oh no, that bag was so young...  Shows how badly the bags were tossed around if all the cans got dented. What rough handling! >.< The one I had I'd been using since I was like 15. Good sturdy bag, I was beginning to think it was invincible until that flight. Just a muddy brown color, but it functioned great! 
I'd take $25 over that sandwich they give you. What an expensive little thing. :lol:


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

I will definitely check into it well in advance, so that he is legal and all his paperwork is in order. I suppose it is the same as the visa process for humans, just a whole lot cheaper and a bit less paperwork.

My other suitcase, the plain ol black one seems to be indestructible, and has survived Delta, BMI, American Airlines, and British Airways, some more than once. 

I was feeling bad about taking a couple of the blankets (which are really just throws), until I saw my case and his contents. Now I feel like we earned them. And the $25 is definitely better than the sandwich.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

It is kind of like that, or a passport. I remember getting my passport took 3 months because they messed it up a few times! :lol:
In Sunny's link the person was told identifying marks would be ok and they didn't need a leg band for Sweden, but it was difficult trying to leave the U.S. without one because they then found out identifying marks aren't acceptable. So even if you think you have all the right information sometimes it turns out you don't because the people you talked to had the wrong information. <_<
So you might want to get him one of those plastic leg bands that can be easily taken off before you go.

Oh yeah, you earned the blankets after that! :thumbu: I remember one time I got a pillow because I had just woken up when we landed and was basically sleep walking off the plane. I thought it was strange later that no one stopped me from walking out with it. :lol:

I'd take $5 from the money I got and get a foot long at subway. You save a lot of money and get a better sandwich.


----------



## rpo (Mar 8, 2011)

I know that Alaska Airlines allows birds in the cabin in a carrying case under the seat. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SilverSage (Oct 19, 2014)

I have not flown my birds internationally, but I have flown them from the mainland USA to Hawaii, and I have recently been reading about the process ofm someone one who flew her green cheeked conure to the UK from Canada. She made it happen, it cost her around $2,500 if I remember right, and the paperwork only came through at the last second, so it can most likely be done but NOW is the time to get in touch with the department of agriculture and start talking about import/export regulations. Keep in mind even if you manage to get your bird OUT of the US, you may not be able to get back in due to the import ban enacted in 1992. I believe it is possible in some cases but proof of captive hatch, such as a closed band and hatch certificate would be required. Lots of laws in play here, so I highly suggest getting on the phone with the agencies involved. I got intimately acquainted with the Hawaii department of agriculture, I can tell you that!

Now as far as safety goes. Many parrots, including cockatiels, breed in holes in trees and are not unduly stressed by confinement in close spaces. Be sure to read the reviews of the airline you plan to use and make sure they have a good record with pets. Also find out their rules for pet transport, such as the size and exact type of the carrier, what the screws can and cannot be made of, how many animals can be on each flight, how to make sure YOUR pet is at the top of that list, etc. I flew delta, and they do not allow pets to share a kennel unless they are babies and litter mates, so I put multiple carriers inside a large dog carrier, and zip-tied them into place through holes I had drilled. That way I had only two carriers as "checked bags" but all my pets met the requirements of having separate enclosures, but near their flock mates. 

None of the birds I transported were cockatiels, and you will need to figure out what your bird likes and doesn't like, but I will tell you what I did. Because the "food and water dishes" provided with the kennels and required to be attached to the door were a joke, I placed them on the door and ignored them. I also put large signes on all sides of the carriers that they were NOT to be opened, and I zip-tied the doors shut! First of all, opening them would have required opening the mosquito netting and would have broken thier quarantine and gotten them sent back, and also they are birds, and even if it was just one bird in one carrier and not a compicated multi carrier system, I wouldn't want people opening it and letting them out, even if honey weren't fully flighted. 

I slices up apples and bell peppers, some of their favorites, and stabbed them with zip-ties in strings and zip-tied them to the walls of the carriers. They also each got their own string of organic grapes this way, and a water bottle that I had been trying to get them used to drinking out of, with some luck. They also each got a whole spray of millet (a real treat for them!) and I covered the floor in pellets as if it was bedding. This may seem extreme, but because of the way the military scheduled our flights, the vet schedule, and the extremely rigid Hawaiian laws, the birds were in their carriers for close to 36 hours without me being allowed to open them for food and water.

They arrive safe and sound, had clearly eaten plenty including of the hydrating fruit, and the only side effect seemed to be that my Pionus Parrots got awfully nesty after that long in a box 

Also, you need to ask the specific airline AND the governments of your departure, destination, and any countries in which you will have layovers (you may need import/export forms for layover countries as well) if it is allowed for your bird to travel in the cabin. Some airlines allow it, some charge the pet for their own seat, some don't allow it, and some don't have a choice. For example, Hawaii has quarantine regulations for dogs, cats, and birds, and they may not enter the state in the cabin, as they are unloaded and taken directly to he agriculture office for inspection. This can SOMETIMES be worked around by getting a doctors note that you need a therapy animal, and getting your bird certified as one, but I think this is less likely to work on an international flight. 

Also, a side note, be sure you find out any special requirements the receiving country may have for the shipping container. For example, Hawaii requires and unbroken mosquito proof barrier. If it is broken or absent, the bird is immediately placed in the next plane back to the point of Origen no questions asked, no second chances, at the expense of the owner.

Best of luck!

Edit: I used Delta. They tried to open the cage for inspection, and I had to explain that Hawaii would send my birds back if they did, and I asked if x-rays were an option. I was told they do not x-Ray pets, so that was a no-go, and they just used a flash light pushed up against the netting to make sure here birds were alive. They also took a sample from the outside of the carrier to make sure there was no explosive residue.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks for all of that information. Anything we can do to make it as smooth as possible, and as comfortable as possible for him, when the time comes, is worth doing.

We always go straight US to UK, to only have one layover, so we would be sure to do that when we have him with us, too. That would save a lot of extra paperwork, too. 

We will be looking into all of it well ahead of time, then checking before time to apply, to see if there are any changes and updates. After more talking and thinking, we're most likely doing it in about 4 years. We'd originally considered doing it in about one.


----------

